# QDMA Convention



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

QDMA National Convention comes to Michigan

Just as a Reminder, youre invited to join deer enthusiasts from around the country in Grand Rapids Michigan, June 24-26. 
See how cutting edge deer research can empower you to increase your knowledge and accomplish your deer management goals more effectively. Of course, you're welcome to attend all the seminars! These seminars are powerful tools for deer managers who seek a fresh approach to deer management. These concurrent seminars are tailored to reinforce the message of Quality Deer Management (QDM). Additionally, Wes Harris Mr Sound Effects will be the main entertainment at Saturdays banquet. Wes is well known for his Disney characters, the cannon fire in Peter Pan, and the gurgling in 20 Leagues Under the Sea. 
Hunters from Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, and Wisconsin have a unique opportunity to access many of the Nations top deer experts at the QDMA 4th Annual National Convention. QDMA has put together an unbelievable 2-day event including Seminars, Think Tank Sessions, a Whitetail Expo, and the ever popular evening Banquets (Friday & Saturday) where prizes valued at over $200,000 will be available. This is a great opportunity to network with deer management professionals as well as demonstrating our support for the QDMA. 
Friday's Seminars and Think Tank Session include names and subjects such as Charles Alsheimer (Whitetail Behavior Through the Seasons), Dr. Gary Alt (Statewide Antler Restrictions - The Pennsylvania Experience),
Rodney Clute (Overview of Mandatory Antler Restrictions in Michigan), Dr.
Steve Demarais (Effects of Mandated Antler Restrictions on Antler
Development on Public Lands in Mississippi), and others.
Saturday's Seminars feature a wide range of topics including, Deer Management 101 (Dr. Grant Woods), How to Use Government Money to Grow Trophy Bucks (Tony LaPratt), Improving Deer Habitat and Huntability on Small Tracts (Neil Dougherty), Northern Food Plots (Ed Spinazzola), What do Whitetails See - The Latest Research (Dr. Karl Miller), Whitetail Anatomy & Shot Placement (Bill Badgley & Dr. Andy Austin), and more.
This is a unique and rare opportunity for whitetail enthusiasts to be a part of the largest annual gathering of white-tailed deer managers, hunters and experts in the country. The location of this event, the Amway Grand Plaza Hotel & DeVos Place in Grand Rapids, Michigan, is a short drive for sportsman from Michigan and the surrounding states. Mark your calendar today then call the QDMA at 800-209-3337 to reserve your ticket for this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. 

May the Magic of the Whitetail
Forever Enrich Your Life


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Fellas, this may be the last time in a long time before the QDMA convention comes to within easy driving range. If you're interested in really learning about deer and deer management, I cannot imagine a more worthwhile or economical venue.

I attended the 2002 convention in Athens, GA, and I was overwhelmed. It truly is a "who's who" of whitetailed deer management. During the workshops, I was scribbling notes like I haven't since my college days. Nowhere else in the USA would I want to be while this thing is going on.

It'd be great to see a bunch of MSF members there.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Anyone interested in having a better deer herd and better hunting, Grand Rapids is going to be the place to ask the experts.

The 2005 QDMA National Convention will be in South Carolina.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bob Gwizdz's announcement

Quality deer management convention in Grand Rapids this month

One of the nation's fastest-growing deer hunter groups, the Quality Deer Management Association, is bringing its convention to Michigan. 
The 4th Annual QDMA National Convention and Whitetail Expo will be held in Grand Rapids at the Amway Grand Plaza Hotel and DeVos Place June 24-26.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1086775938310820.xml


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I see that the convention is at the Amway Hotel. If I attend will I be required to sell anything ? Do I have to bring in 5 new recruits with me ?
L & O


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

You only need to wear a Republican button to get pass Betsy Devos screening the doorway. Once inside you can toss it in the trash and pick up a QDM patch.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing and meeting everybody there!


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I plan to be there Sat.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Deerslayer,

What are you going to on Sat.?...Banquet,seminars, etc.? All of em?


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

I sure hope I get a chance to meet all you guys.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

would love to go but my wife is due to have our 2nd, a daughter, that week. looking forward to hearing about any new info/insights/studies that are presented there. take good notes guys, and keep us posted.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

BSK,

Are you guys going to have a booth?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I had to break a commitment with one of my wife's organizations on that weekend, but I'm gonna drive down for the seminars on Saturday. (I may pay for this, big time, later) 
They sound just tooooo good to miss!  

Natty B.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

gosh guys, I would love to join you but i have a big honeymoon coming up later in the summer and I have to save my vacation time for that. I would love to sit around with you guys and meet you all and I'm sure I would learn a ton up there. Oh well, maybe I'll head to SC next year!

andy


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

I'll be there from 10AM to 10 PM on Friday. Looking forward to it and looking forward to meeting some of the MSF attendees!


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

NorthJeff,

No booth. The QDMA booth sells our book. But I'm sure I'll be somewhere in the vacinity of the boss-man (Dr. Woods) when he's giving presentations.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

NorthJeff,

I plan on going to the seminars and checking out the booths.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

So where's everybody meeting...time, place? What about Saturday at the QDMA booth at a certain time in between events?

What do you guys think....looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, my schedule won't allow me to attend the convention....I was really looking forward to it and meeting all of you. Hope to catch ya next time.

Neal


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

NJ,

I'll be there all day on Saturday. A great lineup of speakers, most of whom I've heard before, but want to again.
I think there's a lunch break in the seminar schedule?? You guys decide what works for everybody - and I'll be there.

Natty B.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I don't have a scheduel, but hopefully there is a lunch break in between seminars. That way nobody has to choose between meeting with other members or missing a seminar.


----------



## Leon2 (Mar 8, 2004)

It will be nice to meet some of you guys in person...including those who have beaten me up in this forum over the years.  

I am really looking forward to the two days. It should be something special to have that many guys who love the whitetail in one place with all the national experts in the room.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'll be at the antler reg think tank on Friday. Anyone else hitting that?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

One of our local QDM reps will be at the antler reg think tank on Friday. I will get that material later. I was already preregistered for Friday to attend the Lake & Stream Leader's Institute at MSU Gull Lake Biological Station. Bad timing. I hope to go the QDM on Saturday.


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

Grand Rapids, here I come!


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll be there at about 9:30 tonight...anyone going to be hanging around the hotel? See you guys there!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

I'll be hitting the Think tank with my father on Friday, but on Saturday, I'm going alone. I think my Fathers ticket is transferrable, if anyone from SE Michigan wants to carpool on Saturday shoot me a PM.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

DEERSLAYER and I will be there on Saturday. Hope to see some of you.

Dan


----------

